
Alan Turing is the face of UK’s new £50 note - sohkamyung
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/15/20694453/uk-50-banknote-alan-turing-announcement-scientist-computer
======
privong
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425)

